# IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets



## Litwin

a perfect case for the *Hague *?
"
Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.

Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.

Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."













Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.

This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.

Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”

In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.

In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.






IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets


The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...


----------



## BlindBoo

Yeah those Germans in the East paid the Hitlers mass murdering Nazi Pig Rapists didn't they?  There is a reason Germans were trying to get into the American Zone in Occupied Germany.


----------



## whitehall

For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.


----------



## Mr Natural

Payback's a bitch.


----------



## xyz

The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.

They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
Click to expand...

NAZIs were far Right fascists...as were the War Lords of Japan.


----------



## undertherqadar

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets


The krauts got off too easy


----------



## gipper

War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.


----------



## gipper

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were far Right fascists...as were the War Lords of Japan.
Click to expand...

So you are for raping and killing innocent people.

CRAZY!


----------



## Litwin

gipper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were far Right fascists...as were the War Lords of Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are for raping and killing innocent people.
> 
> CRAZY!
Click to expand...

+1, its CRAZY ....


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).


do you know that* they even raped Jewish women* who survived the  Nazi death camps ?


----------



## Litwin

whitehall said:


> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to _*halt *_the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.


BS, google " Yalta criminal deal "


----------



## Litwin

andaronjim said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  _*I don't feel sorry for them,*_ just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
Click to expand...

 feel sorry for your family, you are a sick man, mentally, socially, or intellectually i don't know but 1 for sure, you are very sick


----------



## BlindBoo

gipper said:


> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.



The last president to send a invasion and occupation force was a lefty?

Hmm G. W. Bush.  American Leftist?  Just doesn't ring true.


----------



## Litwin

"
*Raped by Red Army soldiers, they talk for the first time (France 24)*"


----------



## Litwin

"
*Soviet Soldiers Rape Women*"


----------



## TheParser

The news in the OP is very important.

Why?

Because it reminds all of us how savage human beings are.

And it reminds us of *genuine* *sexual abuse*.

IMHO, some women (and men) of the MeToo movement should be ashamed of themselves for going into  hysterics simply because someone allegedly said some words that made them uncomfortable.


----------



## Litwin

TheParser said:


> The news in the OP is very important.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it reminds all of us how savage human beings are.
> 
> And it reminds us of *genuine* *sexual abuse*.
> 
> IMHO, some women (and men) of the MeToo movement should be ashamed of themselves for going into  hysterics simply because someone allegedly said some words that made them uncomfortable.


you made a good point, do you agree that we need a new Nuremberg in order to punish *red army offenders ?*


----------



## xyz

Litwin said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The news in the OP is very important.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it reminds all of us how savage human beings are.
> 
> And it reminds us of *genuine* *sexual abuse*.
> 
> IMHO, some women (and men) of the MeToo movement should be ashamed of themselves for going into  hysterics simply because someone allegedly said some words that made them uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> you made a good point, do you agree that we need a new Nuremberg in order to punish *red army offenders ?*
Click to expand...

There was someone who wanted to bring up "the Soviet Union did it too" excuse at the Nuremberg Trials, but was not allowed. I think it was Goering but I can't find it on the net right now.


----------



## harmonica

gipper said:


> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.


there will always be wars...there always has been, always will be
that's what humans do


----------



## harmonica

WW2 caused the greatest destruction and _reconstruction_
it unleashed the hidden, natural human traits
greatest:
rape
robbery
murder
death
displacement
etc
all horrible/ghastly--but that's humans for you
..Russia colluded with hitler to enable the start of the war and I believe Russia is not blamed enough for it


----------



## TheOldSchool

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets


Hitler and his supporter’s fault.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> The news in the OP is very important.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it reminds all of us how savage human beings are.
> 
> And it reminds us of *genuine* *sexual abuse*.
> 
> IMHO, some women (and men) of the MeToo movement should be ashamed of themselves for going into  hysterics simply because someone allegedly said some words that made them uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> you made a good point, do you agree that we need a new Nuremberg in order to punish *red army offenders ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was someone who wanted to bring up "the Soviet Union did it too" excuse at the Nuremberg Trials, but was not allowed. I think it was Goering but I can't find it on the net right now.
Click to expand...

my guess it was *Ribbentrop *, ) USA´s president was surrounded by commies, useful idiots, s´koba´s spies ,   0 chance for Nuremberg for Koba in 1945. but it 1991 was a good chance, much like in 2018


----------



## gipper

harmonica said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.
> 
> 
> 
> there will always be wars...there always has been, always will be
> that's what humans do
Click to expand...

Most people know war is immoral, dumb, and terribly destructive.  It is time to out law it...worldwide.

The only problem is the ruling class LOVES war.  It has a magical way of enriching and empowering the ruling class.  

Maybe it is also time to outlaw the ruling class.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.
> 
> 
> 
> there will always be wars...there always has been, always will be
> that's what humans do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people know war is immoral, dumb, and terribly destructive.  It is time to out law it...worldwide.
> 
> The only problem is the ruling class LOVES war.  It has a magical way of enriching and empowering the ruling class.
> 
> Maybe it is also time to outlaw the ruling class.
Click to expand...


could not have said any better myself.


----------



## Death Angel

whitehall said:


> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.


For SOME reason?  He was a Democrat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets



FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.

ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.

Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
*“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*

*Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Death Angel said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> For SOME reason?  He was a Democrat.
Click to expand...


traiter Ike was as much a criminal as FDR,both mass murderers of women and children which is why they both loved Stalin.


----------



## koshergrl

xyz said:


> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).


Sounds like something lefties would do.


----------



## Litwin

TheOldSchool said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler and his supporter’s fault.
Click to expand...

so according you rape of children, Jewish women, etc.  is perfectly ok?


----------



## koshergrl

gipper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.
> 
> 
> 
> there will always be wars...there always has been, always will be
> that's what humans do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people know war is immoral, dumb, and terribly destructive.  It is time to out law it...worldwide.
> 
> The only problem is the ruling class LOVES war.  It has a magical way of enriching and empowering the ruling class.
> 
> Maybe it is also time to outlaw the ruling class.
Click to expand...


That's an excuse the left uses for their depravity. 

"Everybody does it when they are in the same situation so it's okay when we embrace it..over and over and over and over."


----------



## xyz

koshergrl said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something lefties would do.
Click to expand...

Trump would only grab their pussies, right?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Litwin said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler and his supporter’s fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so according you rape of children, Jewish women, etc.  is perfectly ok?
Click to expand...

No but you start a war, slaughter a few million innocents, that might happen to you in response


----------



## Litwin

LA RAM FAN said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
Click to expand...

not 100% agreed with you, but you made 2 great points 1) Eisenhower was surrounded by Stalinists , who often took state decision over the head of  Eisenhower 2) _*Patton *wanted to liberate Europe and even Muscovy from Georgian gangster Koba Dzhugashvili , *useful idiots */koba´s spies stopped him _


----------



## Litwin

TheOldSchool said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler and his supporter’s fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so according you rape of children, Jewish women, etc.  is perfectly ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you start a war, slaughter a few million innocents, that might happen to you in response
Click to expand...

and who stated the war? Koba did it for sure


----------



## TheOldSchool

Litwin said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler and his supporter’s fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so according you rape of children, Jewish women, etc.  is perfectly ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you start a war, slaughter a few million innocents, that might happen to you in response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and who stated the war? Koba did it for sure
Click to expand...

The Nazi’s and their supporters.  They should feel lucky they didn’t get worse treatment


----------



## Litwin

TheOldSchool said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler and his supporter’s fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so according you rape of children, Jewish women, etc.  is perfectly ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but you start a war, slaughter a few million innocents, that might happen to you in response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and who stated the war? Koba did it for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Nazi’s and their supporters.  They should feel lucky they didn’t get worse treatment
Click to expand...

_*
The Nazi’s and their supporters*_, do you think Koba, and his empire was a nazi state too? i partly agree

rightist *USSR *politic :
"After the 1917 revolution, authorities in the USSR decided to abolish the use of the Arabic alphabet in native languages in Soviet-controlled Central Asia, in the Caucasus, and in the Volga region (including Tatarstan). This detached the local Muslim populations from exposure to the language and writing system of the Koran. The new alphabet for these languages was based on the Latin alphabet and was also inspired by the Turkish alphabet. However, by the late 1930s, the policy had changed. In 1939–1940 the Soviets decided that a number of these languages (including Tatar, Kazakh, Uzbek, Turkmen, Tajik, Kyrgyz, Azeri, and Bashkir) would henceforth use variations of the Cyrillic script. It was claimed that the switch was made "by the demands of the working class....

Progress in the spread of Russian language as a second language and the gradual displacement of other languages was monitored in Soviet censuses. The Soviet censuses of 1926, 1937, 1939, and 1959, had included questions on "native language" (родной язык) as well as "nationality." The 1970, 1979, and 1989 censuses added to these questions one on "other language of the peoples of the USSR" that an individual could "freely use" (свободно владеть). It is speculated that the explicit goal of the new question on "second language" was to monitor the spread of Russian as the language of internationality communication.[35]

Each of the official homelands within the Soviet Union was regarded as the only homeland of the titular nationality and its language, while the Russian language was regarded as the language for interethnic communication for the whole Soviet Union. Therefore, for most of the Soviet era, especially after the korenizatsiya (indigenization) policy ended in the 1930s, schools in which non-Russian Soviet languages would be taught were not generally available outside the respective ethnically based administrative units of these ethnicities. Some exceptions appeared to involve cases of historic rivalries or patterns of assimilation between neighboring non-Russian groups, such as between Tatars and Bashkirs in Russia or among major Central Asian nationalities. For example, even in the 1970s schooling was offered in at least seven languages in Uzbekistan: Russian, Uzbek, Tajik, Kazakh, Turkmen, Kyrgyz, and Karakalpak.

While formally all languages were equal, in almost all Soviet republics the Russian/local bilingualism was "asymmetric": the titular nation learned Russian, whereas immigrant Russians generally did not learn the local language.

In addition, many non-Russians who lived outside their respective administrative units tended to become Russified linguistically; that is, they not only learned Russian as a second language but they also adopted it as their home language or mother tongue – although some still retained their sense of _ethnic_ identity or origins even after shifting their native language to Russian. This includes both the traditional communities (e.g., Lithuanians in the northwestern Belarus (_see Eastern Vilnius region_) or the Kaliningrad Oblast (_see Lithuania Minor_)) and the communities that appeared during Soviet times such as Ukrainian or Belarusian workers in Kazakhstan or Latvia, whose children attended primarily the Russian-language schools and thus the further generations are primarily speaking Russian as their native language; for example, for 57% of Estonia's Ukrainians, 70% of Estonia's Belarusians and 37% of Estonia's Latvians claimed Russian is the native language in the last Soviet census of 1989. Russian language as well replaced Yiddish and other languages as the main language of many Jewish communities inside the Soviet Union.

Another consequence of the mixing of nationalities and the spread of bilingualism and linguistic Russification was the growth of ethnic intermarriage and a process of _ethnic_ Russification—coming to call oneself Russian by nationality or ethnicity, not just speaking Russian as a second language or using it as a primary language. In the last decades of the Soviet Union, ethnic Russification (or ethnic assimilation) was moving very rapidly for a few nationalities such as the Karelians and Mordvinians.[36] However, whether children born in mixed families where one of the parents was Russian were likely to be raised as Russians depended on the context. For example, the majority of children in families where one parent was Russian and the other Ukrainian living in North Kazakhstan chose Russian as their nationality on their internal passport at age 16. However, children of mixed Russian and Estonian parents living in Tallinn (the capital city of Estonia), or mixed Russian and Latvian parents living in Riga (the capital of Latvia), or mixed Russian and Lithuanian parents living in Vilnius (the capital of Lithuania) most often chose as their own nationality that of the titular nationality of their republic – not Russian.[37]

More generally, patterns of linguistic and ethnic assimilation (Russification) were complex and cannot be accounted for by any single factor such as educational policy. Also relevant were the traditional cultures and religions of the groups, their residence in urban or rural areas, their contact with and exposure to Russian language and to ethnic Russians, and other factors.[38]
"

Russification - Wikipedia


----------



## tyroneweaver

LA RAM FAN said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
Click to expand...

My FIL liked Patton.  He hated Montgomery. He served in Patton's 3rd army. He


----------



## HenryBHough

Yeah but according to Democrat "principles" had the rapists been Muslim it would have been OK.


----------



## koshergrl

xyz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something lefties would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump would only grab their pussies, right?
Click to expand...


No, I mean it sounds like something leftists and their pets have always done. Nazi, muslim, communist, socialist armies..this is their hallmark. They also kidnap and kill children. It is the ideology of the left. Criminality at every level..breed out enemies.


----------



## harmonica

gipper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> War sucks.  It needs to be outlawed and anyone promoting war (like the American left today), should be committed.
> 
> 
> 
> there will always be wars...there always has been, always will be
> that's what humans do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people know war is immoral, dumb, and terribly destructive.  It is time to out law it...worldwide.
> 
> The only problem is the ruling class LOVES war.  It has a magical way of enriching and empowering the ruling class.
> 
> Maybe it is also time to outlaw the ruling class.
Click to expand...

the ruling class love wars???!!!!  really?
you are a self righteous/PERFECT angel....you do NOT sin, do you?
you are better than the ruling class??

Gripper will change the world -and humans--somehow!!
he will be the perfect--------??-----politician? ruler? 

hey--this is reality--not a fairytale--there have always been wars and always will be--


----------



## BlackSand

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets




Too bad they didn't have firearms for self-defense.
I mean if you are going to be raped to death ... You might as well draw down and take a few of the fuckers with you ... 

.


----------



## koshergrl

BlackSand said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they didn't have firearms for self-defense.
> I mean if you are going to be raped to death ... You might as well draw down and take a few of the fuckers with you ...
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Hitler disarmed them a few years earlier. He claimed the only way to protect innocent German children from Jews with guns was to disarm the citizenry...and when a 17 y.o. Jewish boy took out a German he used that as the catalyst.

The reason leftists follow tyrants is that it gives them an excuse to behave criminally. That's why Obama released all those criminals onto our streets, it's why lefties love the most violent populations.


----------



## BlackSand

koshergrl said:


> Unfortunately Hitler disarmed them a few years earlier. He claimed the only way to protect innocent German children from Jews with guns was to disarm the citizenry...and when a 17 y.o. Jewish boy took out a German he used that as the catalyst.
> 
> The reason leftists follow tyrants is that it gives them an excuse to behave criminally. That's why Obama released all those criminals onto our streets, it's why lefties love the most violent populations.



I am certain that wasn't the last time someone suggested taking firearms away from the people for their own protection ... 

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they didn't have firearms for self-defense.
> I mean if you are going to be raped to death ... You might as well draw down and take a few of the fuckers with you ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
with tanks/arty/etc


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc



Dead either way is dead either way ... 
You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

that means a lot more children/old men and women would die, not just the ones raped
another example of* non-reality thinking*
1. small arms against tanks/arty/anti-tank weapons/grenades/satchels/etc
2. the Russians --or any army--is not going to fight small arms with small arms--
3. a lot of these women/old men/etc didn't have the guts/strength/know how/etc to ''attack''/defense of a large, well equipped, mobile army
---in a lot of German cities, food/electricity/water/etc was not exactly abundant....
4. the Russians would've ordered inhabitants out/and or pulverized the area before anyone could attack/defend.....maybe a few could
etc


----------



## Litwin

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

as far as i know, many Germans in 1945 were incapable to fight mentally. many (like Jewish women  from Nazi death comps) thought that "red hordes" were the  real liberators. but instead many of them were raped by Muscovite occupants


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as far as i know, many Germans in 1945 were incapable to fight mentally. many (like Jewish women  from Nazi death comps) thought that "red hordes" were the  real liberators. but instead many of them were raped by Muscovite occupants
Click to expand...

good call...they were mentally defeated and just wanted it over 
they knew resistance was futile in the least


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as far as i know, many Germans in 1945 were incapable to fight mentally. many (like Jewish women  from Nazi death comps) thought that "red hordes" were the  real liberators. but instead many of them were raped by Muscovite occupants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good call...they were mentally defeated and just wanted it over
> they knew resistance was futile in the least
Click to expand...

the Germans didn´t believe that USA/UK could fight side by side with Stalinist hordes against Germany but not each other  . the world collapsed  on them "* Soviets were behind the massacre that they even included some Allied prisoners of war"*

"
The question about the fate of the Polish prisoners was raised soon after Operation Barbarossa began in June 1941. The Polish government-in-exile and the Soviet government signed the Sikorski–Mayski agreement, which announced the willingness of both to fight together against Nazi Germany and for a Polish army to be formed on Soviet territory. The Polish general Władysław Anders began organizing this army, and soon he requested information about the missing Polish officers. During a personal meeting, Stalin assured him and Władysław Sikorski, the Polish Prime Minister, that all the Poles were freed, and that not all could be accounted because the Soviets "lost track" of them in Manchuria.[41][42] Józef Czapski investigated the fate of Polish officers between 1941 and 1942.

In 1942, with the territory around Smolensk under German occupation, captive Polish railroad workers heard from the locals about a mass grave of Polish soldiers at Kozelsk near Katyn; finding one of the graves, they reported it to the Polish Underground State.[43] The discovery was not seen as important, as nobody thought the discovered grave could contain so many victims.[43] In early 1943, Rudolf Christoph Freiherr von Gersdorff, a German officer serving as the intelligence liaison between the Wehrmacht's Army Group Centre and Abwehr, received reports about mass graves of Polish military officers. These reports stated the graves were in the forest of Goat Hill near Katyn. He passed the reports to his superiors (sources vary on when exactly the Germans became aware of the graves—from "late 1942" to January–February 1943, and when the German top decision makers in Berlin received those reports [as early as 1 March or as late as 4 April]).[44] Joseph Goebbels saw this discovery as an excellent tool to drive a wedge between Poland, the Western Allies, and the Soviet Union, and reinforcement for the Nazi propaganda line about the horrors of Bolshevism, and American and British subservience to it.[45] After extensive preparation, on 13 April, Reichssender Berlin broadcast to the world that German military forces in the Katyn forest near Smolensk had uncovered a ditch that was "28 metres long and 16 metres wide [92 ft by 52 ft], in which the bodies of 3,000 Polish officers were piled up in 12 layers".[2] The broadcast went on to charge the Soviets with carrying out the massacre in 1940.[2]
*The Germans brought in a European Red Cross* committee called the Katyn Commission, *comprising 12 forensic experts and their staff, from Belgium, Bulgaria, Croatia, Denmark, Finland, France, Hungary, Italy, the Netherlands, Romania, Sweden, and Slovakia.*[46] The Germans were so intent on proving that the* Soviets were behind the massacre that they even included some Allied prisoners of war*, among them writer Ferdynand Goetel, the Polish Home Army prisoner from Pawiak.[47] After the war, Goetel escaped with a fake passport due to an arrest warrant issued against him. Jan Emil Skiwski was a collaborator. Józef Mackiewicz has published several texts about the crime. Two of the 12, the Bulgarian Marko Markov and the Czech František Hájek, with their countries becoming satellite states of the Soviet Union, were forced to recant their evidence, defending the Soviets and blaming the Germans.[48] The Croatian pathologist Eduard Miloslavić managed to escape to the USA.

The Katyn massacre was beneficial to Nazi Germany, which used it to discredit the Soviet Union. On 14 April 1943, Goebbels wrote in his diary: "We are now using the discovery of 12,000 Polish officers, murdered by the GPU, for anti-Bolshevik propaganda on a grand style. We sent neutral journalists and Polish intellectuals to the spot where they were found. Their reports now reaching us from ahead are gruesome. The Führer has also given permission for us to hand out a drastic news item to the German press. I gave instructions to make the widest possible use of the propaganda material. We shall be able to live on it for a couple of weeks".[49] The Germans won a major propaganda victory, portraying communism as a danger to "Western civilization".

The Soviet government immediately denied the German charges. They claimed that the Polish prisoners of war had been engaged in construction work west of Smolensk, and consequently were captured and executed by invading German units in August 1941. The Soviet response on 15 April to the initial German broadcast of 13 April, prepared by the Soviet Information Bureau, stated that "Polish prisoners-of-war who in 1941 were engaged in construction work west of Smolensk and who...fell into the hands of the German-Fascist hangmen".[50]
"






Katyn massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## CrusaderFrank

whitehall said:


> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.


One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.


----------



## harmonica

CrusaderFrank said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
Click to expand...

it saved a lot of American lives


----------



## Death Angel

xyz said:


> Trump would only grab their pussies, right?


And Bill committed actual rape


----------



## Death Angel

BlackSand said:


> Too bad they didn't have firearms for self-defense.
> I mean if you are going to be raped to death ... You might as well draw down and take a few of the fuckers with you ...


The National SOCIALISTS  confiscated them. Let the government protect you -- always the motto of the left


----------



## BlackSand

Litwin said:


> as far as i know, many Germans in 1945 were incapable to fight mentally. many (like Jewish women  from Nazi death comps) thought that "red hordes" were the  real liberators. but instead many of them were raped by Muscovite occupants



Incapable ... Unwilling ... The results are the same ...No argument from me there ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that means a lot more children/old men and women would die, not just the ones raped
> another example of* non-reality thinking*
> 1. small arms against tanks/arty/anti-tank weapons/grenades/satchels/etc
> 2. the Russians --or any army--is not going to fight small arms with small arms--
> 3. a lot of these women/old men/etc didn't have the guts/strength/know how/etc to ''attack''/defense of a large, well equipped, mobile army
> ---in a lot of German cities, food/electricity/water/etc was not exactly abundant....
> 4. the Russians would've ordered inhabitants out/and or pulverized the area before anyone could attack/defend.....maybe a few could
> etc
Click to expand...


Resistance is futile ... Slave ... 

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that means a lot more children/old men and women would die, not just the ones raped
> another example of* non-reality thinking*
> 1. small arms against tanks/arty/anti-tank weapons/grenades/satchels/etc
> 2. the Russians --or any army--is not going to fight small arms with small arms--
> 3. a lot of these women/old men/etc didn't have the guts/strength/know how/etc to ''attack''/defense of a large, well equipped, mobile army
> ---in a lot of German cities, food/electricity/water/etc was not exactly abundant....
> 4. the Russians would've ordered inhabitants out/and or pulverized the area before anyone could attack/defend.....maybe a few could
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

reality vs fairy tale
everybody is a Rambo badass at home


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> reality vs fairy tale
> everybody is a Rambo badass at home



Whatever ... Slave ... 

I never suggested anyone being a badass ... But it is your choice whether not to be a slave.

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they would've stood off at a distance and blown the whole town up/city/block up
> with tanks/arty/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead either way is dead either way ...
> You know what you call someone who isn't willing to fight when they have to ... A slave.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that means a lot more children/old men and women would die, not just the ones raped
> another example of* non-reality thinking*
> 1. small arms against tanks/arty/anti-tank weapons/grenades/satchels/etc
> 2. the Russians --or any army--is not going to fight small arms with small arms--
> 3. a lot of these women/old men/etc didn't have the guts/strength/know how/etc to ''attack''/defense of a large, well equipped, mobile army
> ---in a lot of German cities, food/electricity/water/etc was not exactly abundant....
> 4. the Russians would've ordered inhabitants out/and or pulverized the area before anyone could attack/defend.....maybe a few could
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> reality vs fairy tale
> everybody is a Rambo badass at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever ... Slave ...
> 
> I never suggested anyone being a badass ... But it is your choice whether not to be a slave.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

''I would've fought to the death'''
sure, you would've --sure


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> View attachment 183204
> View attachment 183205



Probably more than a few dead people there ... But I don't see a hell of a lot of slaves ... Slave ... 

.


----------



## Litwin

CrusaderFrank said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason _*Patton *_called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
Click to expand...

of cos he was right...., more 50% of Europe ended up under Koba occupation from Karelia to Berlin , and Vienna for 55 years "
*Anne Applebaum, Author, "Iron Curtain"*"


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> ''I would've fought to the death'''
> sure, you would've --sure



Is that a threat ... Do you want to give it a try ... Slave ... 

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 183204
> View attachment 183205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than a few dead people there ... But I don't see a hell of a lot of slaves ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

as another member pointed out, the Russians took over usually before they raped....


BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ''I would've fought to the death'''
> sure, you would've --sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a threat ... Do you want to give it a try ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

everybody is a Rambo in their armchair


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
Click to expand...

you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.

dont forget in 1945, USA had behind Koba´s back (red army) were more than a half  million anti -Stalinist partisans from  Belarus, Baltics, Polish, Georgia, *Ukraine*,  Caucasus, etc. even from Muscovy



Anti-Soviet partisans - Wikipedia

Belarusian Independence Party
Chechen rebels
Cursed soldiers (Poland)
Forest Brothers (Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania)
Latvian partisans
Lithuanian partisans

Jewish Military Union
Goryani (Bulgaria)
Romanian anti-communist resistance movement
Armata Neagră (Moldova)
Ukrainian Insurgent Army
Organisations formed by Germany
GULAG Operation
Black Cats (Belarus)
Crusaders (guerrilla) (Croatia)
Werwolf (Germany)
Domobranci (Slovenia)


Ukrainian Insurgent Army - Wikipedia


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
Click to expand...

?? what?? what are you talking about?? 
when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives 
..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> everybody is a Rambo in their armchair



See .. You're the one that just keeps talking shit.

You don't have to be Rambo or King Kong ... You just have to be willing to die before someone puts you in chains.
Now I understand you are not equipped to handle that reality ... That's why you will always be a slave ... Slave ... 

.


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ''I would've fought to the death'''
> sure, you would've --sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a threat ... Do you want to give it a try ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

have you read any WW2 history?
I have _Under the Bombs_ by Beck here and just so happened picked it out to read a few days ago
Berlin 1945 page 196


> flame throwers destroyed houses in which there was resistance--women and children paid the price along with the soldiers


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
Click to expand...

it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody is a Rambo in their armchair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See .. You're the one that just keeps talking shit.
> 
> You don't have to be Rambo or King Kong ... You just have to be willing to die before someone puts you in chains.
> Now I understand you are not equipped to handle that reality ... That's why you will always be a slave ... Slave ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

BlackSand !!!!! not afraid to die ..what a man !!!!  wow
you would attack Russian tanks/flame throwers/arty etc
read a history book for once


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> have you read any WW2 history?
> I have _Under the Bombs_ by Beck here and just so happened picked it out to read a few days ago
> Berlin 1945 page 196
> flame throwers destroyed houses in which there was resistance--women and children paid the price along with the soldiers



I know about WW II ... The weapons used.
Shit ... I was stationed in Germany for three years ... Talked to a pantload of survivors.

Do you know why they called us (Americans) "devils in baggy pants"?
It wasn't because we raped folks.


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
Click to expand...

the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone


----------



## harmonica

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you read any WW2 history?
> I have _Under the Bombs_ by Beck here and just so happened picked it out to read a few days ago
> Berlin 1945 page 196
> flame throwers destroyed houses in which there was resistance--women and children paid the price along with the soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about WW II ... The weapons used.
> Shit ... I was stationed in Germany for three years ... Talked to a pantload of survivors.
> 
> Do you know why they called us (Americans) "devils in baggy pants"?
Click to expand...

please tell me
the fact is the Germans were not going to resist
just as the Vietnamese did not resist when the NVA went into Saigon
or the many other places and wars 
because most did not want to DIE!!


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many reason Patton called the final disposition of WWII a strategic failure for the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
Click to expand...

"*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"


----------



## Litwin

BlackSand said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you read any WW2 history?
> I have _Under the Bombs_ by Beck here and just so happened picked it out to read a few days ago
> Berlin 1945 page 196
> flame throwers destroyed houses in which there was resistance--women and children paid the price along with the soldiers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about WW II ... The weapons used.
> Shit ... I was stationed in Germany for three years ... Talked to a pantload of survivors.
> 
> Do you know why they called us (Americans) "devils in baggy pants"?
> It wasn't because we raped folks.
Click to expand...

UK army almost din´t rape, USA did some , but its nothing *compere soviet hordes *


----------



## BlackSand

harmonica said:


> please tell me
> the fact is the Germans were not going to resist
> just as the Vietnamese did not resist when the NVA went into Saigon
> or the many other places and wars
> because most did not want to DIE!!



It was because it didn't matter what they did ...
It didn't matter how superior their armor or equipment was ...
It didn't matter how hard they fought with how many people ...

We killed their asses ... Or they surrendered.

It was described to me by a German veteran.
He said you could have 12 German solders guarding a box ... They could send 2 American solders to take that box ...
And they would take that box or die trying ... Fearless, bloodthirsty and determined.

There was no other alternative in those cases.

.


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
Click to expand...

what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it saved a lot of American lives
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
Click to expand...

the Germans fought the Russians in Berlin
they would've fought the US/Brits if they were there
since they were not there, it saved lives


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong, USSR didn´t have resources  to fight USA/UK/France in 1945. without USSR the communism ´d collapse around the globe  in 1 year . which means no Americans´d be  killed in Latin America, *Korea, Vietnam* , A-stan, etc.  etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
Click to expand...


"

*Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*

*-*
*The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*

*-*
*The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
*etc. *

*"
Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.

Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.

"*


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
Click to expand...

so if the US/Brits kept going the Germans would've let them walk in?? no way


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
Click to expand...




> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.


Halt at the Elbe
so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
!!???


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> 
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so if the US/Brits kept going the Germans would've let them walk in?? no way
Click to expand...

easy, the army´d simply kill Hitler if the west gave the Germany guaranty . again , cooperation between USA/UK and Koba´s commie satrapy *until the end WW2*   was unthinkable for many not just general Patton


----------



## harmonica

Litwin said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?? what?? what are you talking about??
> when the Americans stopped moving and not going to Berlin, that saved American/Brit lives
> ..just for the Battle of Berlin the Russians lost tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
Click to expand...




> Especially when we've got to fall back and let the other fellow take over." He says candidly of his thinking of this period:





> I could see no political advantage accruing from the capture of Berlin that would offset the need for quick destruction of the German army on our front. As soldiers we looked naively on this British inclination [the desire to go on to Berlin] to complicate the war with political foresight and non-military objectives. [10]


----------



## Litwin

A film depicting some of the most horrific crimes by the* Red Army. *The mass rape of over* 2 million German women*. Many were gang raped, tortured, and then murdered even years after the war had ended.


----------



## rightwinger

If Germany had treated citizens in its captured territory with respect, I might have some compassion

But the way they treated Russian citizens did not earn them any consideration of their rights as non combatants


----------



## harmonica

there was brutality/murder/etc in many countries/etc during and immediately after the war
many civil conflicts
Balkans/France/Italy/Greece/CBA -Pacific theater..all over the world
and it was inter and intra
neighbor against neighbor as well as occupiers


----------



## dannyboys

whitehall said:


> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.


There's a lesson there. Don't try to rule the world by invading EVERY other country on the planet and force the inhabitants to learn 'high German'.
The fucking Germans tried it twice and they got their asses kicked. NOT before the Germans had RAPED and pillaged and incinerated entire populations.
Our friend Hogg would have LOVED to serve in the Gestapo.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something lefties would do.
Click to expand...


Nazis were on the right


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Litwin said:


> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets




Uncle Joe!  Say it ain't so!!

How is that possible? FDR and Truman ran the US and British war effort for the benefit of Uncle Joe, how is this even possible??


----------



## rightwinger

BlindBoo said:


> Yeah those Germans in the East paid the Hitlers mass murdering Nazi Pig Rapists didn't they?  There is a reason Germans were trying to get into the American Zone in Occupied Germany.


Payback is a bitch


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
Click to expand...

Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them


----------



## CrusaderFrank

harmonica said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> it´d even a fight , Germans ´d surrender to USA/UK without the fight . unfortunately it was the Yalta agreement , something what Putler wants from Trump today Yalta 2:0 . but his Muscovy is not even close to what USSR was once
> 
> 
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halt at the Elbe
> so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
> !!???
Click to expand...


Bradley was a certified fucking moron who extended the war in the West by over a year.  Had they not traded positions after the Slap Incident, Patton would have lead the US and Brits into Berlin sometime in 1944


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
Click to expand...


Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.

So cute!


----------



## GHook93

whitehall said:


> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.



Both armies were racing to take as much as possible. They didn’t want direct conflict with the Soviets at that point.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason FDR ordered General Eisenhower to halt the Allied entry to Berlin and allow his comrade Stalin to rape and pillage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both armies were racing to take as much as possible. They didn’t want direct conflict with the Soviets at that point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


No, that's totally inaccurate, the US and Brits were ordered to slow down to give Uncle Joe time to mosey down south and annex Bulgaria before turning back to the west


----------



## GHook93

bodecea said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were far Right fascists...as were the War Lords of Japan.
Click to expand...


Always the myth of left. The NAZIs very much share many characteristics with the American and European left: believe socialism is the only way, believe is big government control everything, believe in gun ban, hate the rich and successful, hate the Jews, do not believe in free speech etc. It is scary how close to the NAZI ideology the American and European left has become!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> The Germen women could of prevented such actions from occurring but it would of meant that they took out Adolf Hitler before he started the 1000 year reicht.  I don't feel sorry for them, just like I don't feel sorry for the Japanese who lives were taken when the 2 bombs were dropped.  It all could of been avoided except liberalism never leaves happy people alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were far Right fascists...as were the War Lords of Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always the myth of left. The NAZIs very much share many characteristics with the American and European left: believe socialism is the only way, believe is big government control everything, believe in gun ban, hate the rich and successful, hate the Jews, do not believe in free speech etc. It is scary how close to the NAZI ideology the American and European left has become!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


^ this.

Nazi's are Socialists first and foremost


----------



## harmonica

CrusaderFrank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> 
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halt at the Elbe
> so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
> !!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bradley was a certified fucking moron who extended the war in the West by over a year.  Had they not traded positions after the Slap Incident, Patton would have lead the US and Brits into Berlin sometime in 1944
Click to expand...

again--people on a lot of these forums do not think realistically
you are in Dreamville if you think it would've been so easy
just like Monty at Marget Garden--'''we'll just go up this road''
but General Sosabowski was not in Dreamville but Realville


> "But the Germans, General, the Germans!".


...remember the one of the most critical factors = logistics ...this hampered the Allies just as much as the Germans did


----------



## GHook93

Litwin said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that* they even raped Jewish women* who survived the  Nazi death camps ?
Click to expand...


No one denies the Soviets were some pretty bad hombres! Al communist/socialist big government leads to atrocities: Mao’s China, Stalins’s Russia, Pol Pot’s Khmer Rouge, Castro’s Cuba, Chavez’s Venezuela, Kim’s North Korea, East Germany etc.

This is what the modern liberals want, because no matter how many times you show it fails they think their communism will prevail!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

harmonica said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> 
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halt at the Elbe
> so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
> !!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bradley was a certified fucking moron who extended the war in the West by over a year.  Had they not traded positions after the Slap Incident, Patton would have lead the US and Brits into Berlin sometime in 1944
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again--people on a lot of these forums do not think realistically
> you are in Dreamville if you think it would've been so easy
> just like Monty at Marget Garden--'''we'll just go up this road''
> but General Sosabowski was not in Dreamville but Realville
> 
> 
> 
> "But the Germans, General, the Germans!".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...remember the one of the most critical factors = logistics ...this hampered the Allies just as much as the Germans did
Click to expand...


This goes all the way back to Bradley being terrified of closing the Falaise Pocket.  Patton had 19 German division, the bulk of the German forces in the West trapped in the pocket and wanted to swing North to link up with the Brits and close the pocket.  Ike and Bradly refused, the Germans got away.  Patton wrote in his diary that night that the Allied just made one of the biggest mistakes in the history of warfare


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the German hierarchy were not surrendering to anyone
> 
> 
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halt at the Elbe
> so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
> !!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bradley was a certified fucking moron who extended the war in the West by over a year.  Had they not traded positions after the Slap Incident, Patton would have lead the US and Brits into Berlin sometime in 1944
Click to expand...

The war in the West was extended by the D Day invasion
Bradley could not have hastened it


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets did this in all the countries they conquered, maybe not always on that scale.
> 
> They also stopped trains and took all the jewelry and dresses, so the women would be in their underwear (note: underwear of that time was sometimes like a silk beige short dress, can't remember what it was called right now).
> 
> 
> 
> do you know that* they even raped Jewish women* who survived the  Nazi death camps ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one denies the Soviets were some pretty bad hombres! Al communist/socialist big government leads to atrocities: Mao’s China, Stalins’s Russia, Pol Pot’s Khmer Rouge, Castro’s Cuba, Chavez’s Venezuela, Kim’s North Korea, East Germany etc.
> 
> This is what the modern liberals want, because no matter how many times you show it fails they think their communism will prevail!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

It is today’s Republicans who are in love with the Russians


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.
> 
> So cute!
Click to expand...

It was the Soviets who beat the Nazis
We rescued the west


----------



## Litwin

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Soviets who beat the Nazis
> We rescued the west
Click to expand...

its a myth, *USA did it, *with its 50% of World GDP


----------



## Litwin

rightwinger said:


> If Germany had treated citizens in its captured territory with respect, I might have some compassion
> 
> But the way they treated _*Russian citizens *_did not earn them any consideration of their rights as non combatants


"Russian" or "Soviet" ? if "Soviet" *you are wrong* ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Soviets who beat the Nazis
> We rescued the west
Click to expand...

No, fucktard.

We kept your beloved USSR afloat with Lend Lease at the start of the war and we should have kept them out of Berlin, Prague and Vienna at the end of it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "*Göring *was freed on 5 May by a passing Luftwaffe unit, and he made* his way to the US lines in hopes of surrendering to them rather than to the Soviets*. He was taken into custody near Radstadt on 6 May by elements of the 36th Infantry Division of the US Army.[118]"
> 
> 
> 
> what are you saying? Goring wasn't in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "
> 
> *Why did the Germans prefer to surrender to the Allies instead of the USSR?*
> 
> *-*
> *The soldiers of the Red Army captured by the Germans were usually sent to concentration camps where approximately 4 million of them were starved to death, worked to death, tortured to death or just shot or beaten to death.*
> 
> *-*
> *The Soviet state on the other hand could be ruthless towards its own people, even when they were loyal communists, so how were they going to treat Germans ...*
> *etc. *
> 
> *"*
> *Couple of reasons, since the invasion of the USSR in 1941 German treatment of Soviet prisoners had been horrendous, kept in wire enclosures until they starved, succumbed to disease, or were simply summarily executed (among the first victims gassed at Auschwitz were Russian PoWs). With no quarter given on the Eastern Front it could hardly be asked. Wehrmacht soldiers rightly feared Russian vengeance, after what had been done in the occupied territories of the USSR, and knew that capture would mean heading for forced labor in Siberian gulags, if they were not shot out of hand. Many, if they survived, weren't released until the '50s.*
> 
> *Treatment of PoWs from the western allies was - comparatively speaking - much better, as was their treatment of German PoWs, although there were incidents of brutality on both sides they nominally adhered to the Geneva Conventions on treatment of PoWs (to which the USSR was not a signatory). A commander of the 352nd Volksgrenadier wrote to the families of six men MIA, "The Americans opposite us have been fighting fairly, they have treated German prisoners well and fed them. If your husband is a PoW, you will probably receive news of him through the Red Cross." It got him in trouble with the party for suggesting that captivity was a tolerable state. Compare this to the Eastern Front, where the wretched prisoners taken by the Red Army were known as Stalinpferd, a Stalin horse.*
> 
> *"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two hundred miles separated Montgomery's Rhine bridgehead from the Elbe, while Marshal Georgi K. Zhukov had nearly a million men on the Oder with some elements within thirty or forty miles of the German capital. Even if the Allies reached the Elbe before Zhukov crossed the Oder, the British and U.S. forces would still have to cross fifty miles of lowlands marked by lakes, streams, and canals to get to Berlin. When asked by General Eisenhower for an opinion, General Bradley estimated that a breakthrough from the Elbe would cost 100,000 casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Halt at the Elbe
> so the US/Brits were 200 miles from the ELBE--while the Russians were within 50 of Berlin
> !!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bradley was a certified fucking moron who extended the war in the West by over a year.  Had they not traded positions after the Slap Incident, Patton would have lead the US and Brits into Berlin sometime in 1944
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The war in the West was extended by the D Day invasion
> Bradley could not have hastened it
Click to expand...


Stick with stuff you know, Jake


----------



## Litwin

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Soviets who beat the Nazis
> We rescued the west
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, fucktard.
> 
> We kept your beloved USSR afloat with Lend Lease at the start of the war and we should have kept them out of Berlin, Prague and Vienna at the end of it
Click to expand...

without USA´s high end, high technological support , Sovok ´d have 0 chance against Germany . what i remember literally all _*aviation gasoline* _came to USSR  from USA . USSR simply couldn´t produce it , what chance has redarmy  *aviation * had against Luftwaffe  without *aviation gasoline?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Litwin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Germany had treated citizens in its captured territory with respect, I might have some compassion
> 
> But the way they treated _*Russian citizens *_did not earn them any consideration of their rights as non combatants
> 
> 
> 
> "Russian" or "Soviet" ? if "Soviet" *you are wrong* ...
Click to expand...

Jake loves them both, uncle Joe Stalin is one if his 2 biggest heroes, Chairman Mao the other


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> a perfect case for the *Hague *?
> "
> Between the months of January and August of *1945, Germany saw the largest incident of mass rape known in history, where an estimated two million German women were raped by the Soviet Red Army soldiers, *as written by Walter Zapotoczny Jr. in his book, ‘_Beyond Duty: The Reason Some Soldiers Commit Atrocities_’.
> 
> Between the months of April and May, the German capital Berlin saw more than 100,000 rape cases according to hospital reports, while East Prussia, Pomerania and Silesia saw more than 1.4 million rape cases.
> 
> Hospital reports also stated that abortion operations were being carried out daily across all German hospitals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalya Gesse, who was a Soviet war correspondent at the time, said that the Soviets didn’t care about the ages of their victims. “The Russian soldiers were raping every German female from eight to eighty. It was an army of rapists,” she said.
> 
> This caused the deaths of no less than 200,000 girls and women due to the spread of diseases, especially that many eyewitnesses recounted victims being raped as much as 70 times in that period.
> 
> Our fellows were so sex-starved,” a Soviet major told a British journalist at the time, “that they often raped old women of sixty, seventy or even eighty - much to these grandmothers’ surprise, if not downright delight.”
> 
> In his book, Zapotoczny said that even female Russian soldiers did not disapprove of the rapes, some finding it amusing.
> 
> In 1948, rape cases decreased vastly after Soviet troops were ordered back to their camps in Russia and left residential areas in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN PICTURES: How German women suffered largest mass rape in history by Soviets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR and Eisenhower were warmonger mass murderers and traiters that are burning in hell right now ignoring the REAL evil person they should have gone after was Stalin who they were both pals with.
> 
> ALL three were  sad excuses for human beings were all evil monsters that our evil corrupt government treats as heros in this sick society we live in.
> 
> Patton was a true american hero and patriot.It is suspected Eisenhower murdered him because he told the TRUTH that Stalin was the REAL enemy the united stated should have gone after but didn't.He came out and said that he could have defeated him but was not allowed to by these two mother fucker traiters.
> *“I could have taken it (Berlin) had I been allowed.”*
> 
> *Letter from General George Patton to his wife on July 21, 1945.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact that the Soviets had done the overwhelming amount of fighting against the Nazis........Berlin was reserved for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger <3 Uncle Joe.
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the Soviets who beat the Nazis
> We rescued the west
Click to expand...


You were saying?

"By comparison, by late 1941 the soviets fielded 401 divisions (wiki). By the end of the war, there were 550 divisions (Mark L Urban, Soviet Land Power). So, lend-lease could have supplied between 40-55% of soviet forces at varying times in the war. Of course, not all the supplies were used for active forces, and a significant portion of food was diverted to relieve the siege of Leningrad (today St. Petersburg)."

https://www.quora.com/How-much-did-...et-Union-help-the-Soviets-win-in-World-War-II


----------

